# [ Mise a jour dy systeme ] [Abandonne]

## cocoon

salut

 je ne parviens pas a mettre a jour le systeme , j ai des paquets bloques 

 Emerald seb # emerge --ask --update world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.4.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nsc-2.7.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3virge-1.8.6.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i128-1.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware-10.12.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-trident-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-neomagic-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cirrus-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sisusb-0.7.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tga-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-s3-0.3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-glint-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tdfx-1.1.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i740-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-dummy-0.1.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-voodoo-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-imstt-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-savage-2.0.2.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-siliconmotion-1.3.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-ark-0.5.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXvMC-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-via-0.1.33.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-mga-1.2.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-v4l-0.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.8.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-tseng-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-cyrix-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-chips-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-apm-1.0.1.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-rendition-4.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-i810-1.4.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-video-nv-1.0.2.0)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        on the same system.

 C est grave , dois je reinstaller a nouveau le systeme????? comment ca se fait ???

 merciLast edited by cocoon on Thu Oct 26, 2006 10:44 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TrizoLakai

C'est parce que gentoo ne veux surement plus de ton ancien Xorg, et comme c'est un changement "important" il te previens EFFICACEMENT :p

J'aurais fais :

```
emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login && emerge sys-apps/shadow

etc-update

reboot
```

puis 

```
emerge -C sys-apps/utempter && emerge sys-libs/libutempter

etc-update
```

et enfin

```
emerge -C x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 && emerge -Dauv xorg-x11

etc-update
```

Et regardes les USEs, avec la nouvelle version de Xorg tu peux régler bien PLUS de choses. C'est la joie quoi  :Smile: 

----------

## cocoon

oki

 merci a toi

 ca fait un bail que j ai pas mis le nez dans gentoo , je vais faire comme tu dis . depuis quand cette nouvelle version de xorg est dispo?

 a+

----------

## kopp

En stable, 3 mois d'après l'annonce dans la GWN, et au moins 6 ou 8 mois en ~arch

Pour les deux autres paquets, ils ont changé de nomination/été regroupés d'ou le blocage. La manip ne posera pas de probleme.

----------

## cocoon

bien

 j ai plus qu a m y mettre alors.

 thanks

----------

## geekounet

 *TrizoLakai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login && emerge sys-apps/shadow
> 
> ...

 

Aucun besoin de rebooter  :Smile: 

Et ne pas oublier le --oneshot quand tu emerge shadow et libutempter, tu gardera un world propre comme ça.

Et pour l'upgrade de Xorg, il faut suivre cette doc.  :Wink: 

----------

## cocoon

c est quoi la manip du --oneshot ?

 je dois proceder comment dans cas ?

----------

## geekounet

C'est un argument d'emerge :

```
# emerge --oneshot sys-apps/shadow

# emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libutempter

etc.
```

----------

## TrizoLakai

Pour le reboot c'était pour verifier qu'il n'y ai pas de 

XJHKLAZSSJA_SJLKA non définie

DJKLAZ_DZN non definie 

 :Smile: 

----------

## cocoon

oki

 donc concretement quelles sont les etapes pas a pas que je dois suivre , pour pour pouvoir a nouveau mettre mon systeme a jour???

   je fais d abord ceci ????????????????????????

emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login && emerge sys-apps/shadow

etc-update

reboot

puis

Code:

emerge -C sys-apps/utempter && emerge sys-libs/libutempter

etc-update

et enfin

Code:

emerge -C x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 && emerge -Dauv xorg-x11

etc-update 

   puis ensuite je fais l upgrade de xorg ?????????????????????

 enfin vais devoir reinstaller fluxbox sur ma becane ou pas????????????????

  thanks

----------

## kopp

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> emerge -C x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 && emerge -Dauv xorg-x11
> ...

 

ça, c'est la mise à jour de Xorg. Si tu ne ne comprends pas ça, il faut que tu te penches plus sur le fonctionnement de portage.

Tu n'auras pas besoin de recompiler Fluxbox après ça, normalement.

Et les points d'intérogations, en un seul exemplaire, c'est tout aussi efficace. Par contre utiliser des balises genre code ou quote, ça aide à clarifier.

----------

## cocoon

recu

 donc , pas necessaire de m ocuper de ceci alors :==>>

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

----------

## geekounet

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> recu
> 
>  donc , pas necessaire de m ocuper de ceci alors :==>>
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

 

Si justement, tu dois suivre cette doc.

----------

## kopp

Si.

Le dernier morceau de _code_ que tu as donné vers la mise à jour de façon grossière, c'est a dire enlève l'ancienne version et installe la nouvelle. Les chances que ton systèmes fonctionnent correctement après avoir fait uniquement ça sont plutot faible.Il faut plutot suivre le guide, qui va t'expliquer comment faire le tout proprement, ce qui incluera cette ligne de code.

----------

## cocoon

eh bien merci beaucoup , ca me semble clair

 une derniere chose :

Configurez INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS selon vos besoins dans le fichier /etc/make.conf. Les paramètres minimaux pour l'exemple ci-dessus seraient INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon". Si vous ne configurer pas une de ces variables, xorg-x11 installera tous les pilotes disponibles correspondants. En tant que pilotes de secours, il peut être intéressant d'ajouter vesa et fbdev à VIDEO_CARDS.

  quand j ai installe gentoo , dans le fichier /etc/make.conf il n y a pas  INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS . la je ne comprends pas bien.

----------

## blasserre

salut !

et gcc ? t'as quelle version installée/activée -> $ gcc-config -l

(je cherche un moyen de tout faire d'un coup mais je galère)

EDIT :

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> quand j ai installe gentoo , dans le fichier /etc/make.conf il n y a pas  INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS . la je ne comprends pas bien.

 

c'est normal ça n'existe que depuis X-modulaire c'est une nouvelle feature qui te permet de ne compiler que les drivers qui te sont utiles (un peu comme les USE flags

----------

## cocoon

voila

seb@Emerald ~ $ gcc-config -l 

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

----------

## boozo

'alute   :Smile: 

Bon ben t'es bon pour ceci alors.

Reste calme ... prends un dvd ou deux et ça va passer   :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

Ouhla, bah c'est pas terminé tout ça alors s'il faut faire gcc aussi  :Smile: 

Pour les variables dans le make.conf, c'est simple tu les rajoutes, chacune sur une nouvelle ligne.

Il n'est pas figé ce fichier, tu peux le changer à n'importe quel moment. (attention, faut pas changer n'importe quoi non plus, et surtout pas CHOST)

Et puis si les DVD sont trop cours, tu peux toujours passer ton temps sur le Manuel d'Installation de Gentoo et les articles en extra, y en a tout un tas très intéressants, tu verras.

----------

## blasserre

bon apparamment ça marche ! ma technique de kamikaze est la suivante :

- mettre à jour tes paquets bloquants tout de suite (5 minutes)

- désinstaller xorg-x11 : commencer le howto de pierreg et s'arrêter avant la seconde étape, juste le désinstaller quoi !

- mettre à jour gcc avec ce guide, les emerge -e système et world vont updater tous tes paquets

- continuer avec la seconde partie du guide de pierreg pour réinstaller xorg

tu gagneras une compilation de xorg, mais il faudra en faire une bonne partie en console

et oui pour finir attends peut-être un avis complémentaire  :Mr. Green: 

ce post est en FDL en aucune garantie de bon fonctionnement n'est fournie ! juste une petite économie de temps processeur

----------

## kopp

Je plussoie la méthode de blassère. J'hésitais à la proposer, parce que ça complique les choses, de mélanger les deux howtos, mais c'est sur que si tu fais attention, tu gagneras pas mal de temps. Fait bien attention à respecter le document de mise à jour de gcc et surtout remarque bien que tu n'auras plus de serveur X pendant le temps de cette mise à jour qui peut être longue. Si vraiment tu veux garder X tout le temps, ou le plus possible, occupe toi d'abord de l'un ou de l'autre entièrement et passe au suivant.

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> bon apparamment ça marche ! ma technique de kamikaze est la suivante :
> 
> - mettre à jour tes paquets bloquants tout de suite (5 minutes)
> 
> - désinstaller xorg-x11 : commencer le howto de pierreg et s'arrêter avant la seconde étape, juste le désinstaller quoi !
> ...

 

emerge -e world devrait installer le nouvel Xorg normalement  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Hum, pas si l'ancien xorg a été désinstallé. xorg-x11 ne sera alors plus dans world !

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Hum, pas si l'ancien xorg a été désinstallé. xorg-x11 ne sera alors plus dans world !

 

en tant que dépendance....

respect....

...i m'énèèèrve.......

----------

## kopp

OK, je me trouve une porte vite fait, et je sors...

Bon, n'empeche, c'est mieux de l'avoir directement dans le world plutot qu'en dépendance, c'est plus propre :p

EDIT : qui t'énerve ? :p

----------

## boozo

 *kopp wrote:*   

> qui t'énerve ?

 le geekounet   :Laughing:   *private joke*

----------

## blasserre

 *kopp wrote:*   

> qui t'énerve ? :p

 

le petit nouveau qui m'oblige à sortir tous les deux posts  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   qui t'énerve ? :p 
> 
> le petit nouveau qui m'oblige à sortir tous les deux posts 

 

Han, pas si nouveau que ça  :Smile:  Mais c'est vrai que c'est la 2e fois que ça arrive ^^

----------

## blasserre

mais ça soulève quand même un problème :

il faut préparer l'install de xorg-x11 avant d'upgrader gcc

donc suivre le guide jusqu'à l'exemple de code 2.6

merci pierreg

tu sais bien que tout le monde t'adore ici (moi le premier) fais pas ta mijaurée   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cocoon

alors voila comment je vais proceder

 1=>> mettre à jour gcc avec le guide, les emerge -e système et world vont updater tous tes paquets 

   # emerge -uav gcc

   (Veuillez remplacer "i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5" par votre paramètre

    CHOST et la version de GCC vers laquelle vous venez de mettre à jour)

   # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5

   # source /etc/profile

   (Recompiler libtool)

    # emerge --oneshot -av libtool

  dans mon cas compte tenu de :

 seb@Emerald ~ $ gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5 *

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5-hardenednossp

  je remplace par quoi ? 

 2=>> emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login && emerge sys-apps/shadow

         etc-update

         reboot

 3=>> emerge -C sys-apps/utempter && emerge sys-libs/libutempter

          etc-update

 4=>> désinstaller xorg-x11 et reinstaller le nouveau :avec  le howto de pierreg 

  ouah ca va etre laborieux , mais bon

----------

## geekounet

Non, voilà dans l'ordre ce que tu dois faire :

1/ un emerge --sync avant tout pour améliorer les chances de réussite (pour le passage en stable de Xorg 7.1 ya pas longtemps surtout)

2/ Régler les bloquages :

```
# emerge -C sys-apps/pam-login sys-apps/utempter && emerge sys-apps/shadow sys-libs/libutempter

# etc-update
```

(jamais de reboot imposé sauf en cas de changement de kernel  :Smile:  ) 

3/ Première partie de la MAJ de GCC, c'est à dire installer GCC 4.1:

```
# emerge -au gcc
```

4/ Préparer l'installation de Xorg modulaire en suivant le début de la doc, donc juste l'unmerge du vieux Xorg et la préparation du make.conf

5/ Suivre la doc d'upgrade de GCC, avec le emerge -e system et world tout ça, à la fin, tu aura le Xorg 7.1 installé en prime

Voilà  :Smile: 

----------

## blasserre

edit : grillé mais pierreg pense la même chose 

j'ai tout viré pour que ce soit moins bordélique

suis sa méthode

bon courage  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> edit : grillé mais pierreg pense la même chose 
> 
> j'ai tout viré pour que ce soit moins bordélique
> 
> suis sa méthode
> ...

 

Non c'était pas mal aussi ce que tu avais mis, avec quelques trucs plus complets que ce que j'ai dis : je n'ai donné que des grandes lignes alors que toi tu as détaillé quelques points  :Smile: 

----------

## cocoon

all right

 donc pour conclure , si  je t ai  bien suivi pierreg

 3/ Première partie de la MAJ de GCC, c'est à dire installer GCC 4.1 donc :

 # emerge -uav gcc

 (Veuillez remplacer "i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5" par votre paramètre

 CHOST et la version de GCC vers laquelle vous venez de mettre à jour)

 # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.5

 # source /etc/profile

 (Recompiler libtool)

 # emerge --oneshot -av libtool 

  # emerge --oneshot sys-libs/libstdc++-v3 

 5/ Suivre la doc d'upgrade de GCC, avec le emerge -e system et world tout ça, à la fin, tu aura le Xorg 7.1 installé en prime c est a dire :

 # emerge -e system

 # emerge -e world 

  # emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.3*

----------

## kopp

gcc-config -l pour avoir la liste des profils gcc, puis gcc-config numero_du_profile_qui_correspond_au _dernier_gcc_installlé

Ensuite, le emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.3* ne servir à rien, tu n'as pas de gcc 3.3

Sinon le reste me semble ok

EDIT : pardon, avant ton étape 5, il faut que tu prépares l'installation de X modulaire, c'est a dire déinstaller xorg-x11 et préparer le make.Conf, comme décrit dans le guide idoine.Last edited by kopp on Sun Oct 22, 2006 6:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> all right
> 
>  donc pour conclure , si  je t ai  bien suivi pierreg
> 
>  3/ Première partie de la MAJ de GCC, c'est à dire installer GCC 4.1 donc :
> ...

 

T'as pas suivi la bonne partie de la doc, là c'est l'upgarde de gcc 3.3 à 3.4 que tu nous fais. Et elle est pas complète en fait la doc française, vaut mieux suivre l'anglaise. Donc en résumé ça fait :

```
# emerge -uav gcc

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# env-update source /etc/profile

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.5

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool

# emerge -e system

# emerge -e world 

# emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*
```

Pour sys-libs/libstdc++-v3, t'en occupe pas, il sera emergé automatiquement en dépendance si un prog binaire en a besoin.

EDIT: ton système n'a pas l'air d'être au top des mises à jour, tu devrais avoir un GCC 3.4.6 normalement. Je te le dis pour la suite, le mieux pour les mises à jour, c'est de faire emerge -auDN world  :Smile: 

EDIT2: comme kopp me le fait remarquer, ce résumé ne concerne que la partie avec GCC, donc les parties 3 et 5

----------

## cocoon

royal 

 ca devrait le faire ( demain , je lance la mise a jour , quand c est termine , je confirmerai )

 EDIT: ton système n'a pas l'air d'être au top des mises à jour, tu devrais avoir un GCC 3.4.6 normalement. Je te le dis pour la suite, le mieux pour les mises à jour, c'est de faire emerge -auDN world  :Smile: 

 ben , ayant installe gentoo en mars dernier il me semble , j ai du faire une seule mise a jour il y a 6 mois. je trouvais que ca prenait bcp de temps.

 a bientot.

 thx for all

----------

## cocoon

bon , c est parti je me lance . avt toute chose un dernier point  , car j ai pas envie de crasher le systeme 

 pour l etape 3 je m arrete comme ceci

   3/ Première partie de la MAJ de GCC, c'est à dire installer GCC 4.1:

   Code:

  # emerge -au gcc

 l etape 5 je fais ceci

 # gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

 # env-update source /etc/profile

 # fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.5

 # emerge --oneshot -av libtool

 # emerge -e system

 # emerge -e world

 # emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*

----------

## kopp

Oui, ça semble tout à fait correct. Pense bien à faire un --sync avant de commencer.

Et surtout, dans l'étape 4, arrête toi avant d'installer le nouveau xorg. D'ailleurs, réfère toi au guide en version anglaise si tu peux. La française n'est pas totalement à jour, et il y a des trucs sur le masquage etc qui ne sont plus nécessaire.

----------

## cocoon

oki

 je croise les doigts

----------

## kopp

Ne t'inquiète pas, si tu ne t'amuses pas à mettre des CFLAGS exotiques comme -ftree-vectorize, ça devrait bien se passer. Ce sera juste long, car un emerge -e world ça prend pas mal de temps. J'espère que tu as bien noté que tu n'aurais plus de serveur X pendant un long moment. Si jamais ça te dérange vraiment, fais le tout dans un chroot à partir d'un LiveCD.

----------

## cocoon

bon , ca avance 

je suis a l etape 4 

et je viens d avoir le message d erreur suivant

Emerald seb # if [[ ! -L /usr/X11R6 ]]; \                                                                                     then equery belongs /usr/X11R6 > ~/usr-x11r6-packages \                                                       && rm -rf /usr/X11R6; fi

bash: syntax error near unexpected token `fi'

pourtant j ai bien tape ce qui est indique

----------

## kopp

Il faut pas taper les anti-slash '\' c'est pour symboliser les retours à la ligne.

En fait, c'est un caractères d'échapement pour mettre d'écrire sur plusieurs ligne. Si tu écris tous sur une seule ligne, il  ne faut pas le mettre.Last edited by kopp on Tue Oct 24, 2006 8:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ey

Ils sortent d'où tes 2 \ ?

EDIT : grilled...

----------

## cocoon

nouveau message d erreur 

Emerald seb # emerge -e system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <dev-java/java-config-1.3 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

----------

## kopp

eh bien, fait ce qu'il te dit :

emerge -e --pretend world, il te dira ce qui va pas avec java-config

----------

## geekounet

Suis ce guide pour le problème de Java  :Wink: 

----------

## cocoon

well alors j ai ceci comme reponse

Emerald seb # emerge --pretend system

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <dev-java/java-config-1.3 (is blocking dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1)

je comment pour debloquer ?

----------

## kopp

emerge -C java-config

je dirais qu'il y a eu un changement dans java, et que ça a été remplacé. Au pire il sera réinstallé

----------

## cocoon

ca ce termine , cependant ici je sais pas quoi faire 

Emerald seb # emerge --pretend world 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

media-sound/xmms media-plugins/xmms-cdaudio

                                                                                                            ... done!

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/metasploit-2.6 [2.5] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8  USE="symlink -build (-ultra1)" 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.12 [1.0.10] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.12 [1.0.10] 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.12 [1.0.10] 

[ebuild     U ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2 [2.61] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/vixie-cron-4.1-r9 [4.1-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/proxychains-3.1 [2.1-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/streamripper-1.61.26 [1.60.10] USE="vorbis%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/eselect-1.0.2 [1.0] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

puis la suite

----------

## cocoon

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r6  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  USE="nls" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.8  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.1-r1  USE="motif nptl -debug -doc -hardened" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i810 -mach64 -mga -none -r128 -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via" 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.3.2-r1 [2.2.3] USE="-doc%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  USE="-debug"

----------

## cocoon

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  USE="-debug -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/netkit-rsh-0.17-r6  USE="pam" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1  USE="-debug -xprint" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  USE="-debug -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/luit-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-218 [207] USE="-paste64%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.1.1-r1  USE="dri ipv6 nptl sdl xorg -3dfx -aiglx -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -xprint" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon vga -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 (-impact) -imstt -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nsc -nv -nvidia -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -vmware -voodoo" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-vga-4.1.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-6.6.3  USE="dri -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.1.0  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-power/acpid-1.0.4-r3  USE="-doc -logrotate" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 [8.21.7-r1] USE="acpi%* -doc%" 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/xft-7.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.15.1-r1 [0.9.14-r1] USE="-disabletoolbar%" 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10 [2.01-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.10.3 [2.8.5] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.26 [2.6.23] USE="-test%" 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.8  

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-6.1-r1 [5.21.4.10.8] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/liboil-0.3.6-r1 [0.3.6] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.8  USE="X alsa esd oss xv -debug" 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.4  

[ebuild  NS   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.10.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.4-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.4  

[ebuild  NS   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.10.2  

[ebuild  NS   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.3  

[ebuild  NS   ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.3

----------

## kopp

Stop stop stop pas la peine de tout copier en 4274 messages.

Le problème vient du maskage de XMMS car il va être retiré de l'arbre.

Alors soit tu le vire avec ses dépendances, soit tu le démasques.

On en a parlé un peu ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-509930.html

----------

## cocoon

dacodac

donc pour virer je fais

emerge -C media-sound/xmms media-plugins/xmms-cdaudio

si je veux ecouter ma zik , je devrais utiliser un autre programme par la suite

----------

## kopp

Oui en supossant que tu n'as que ça d'installé  concernant xmms. Sinon il te signalera les autres. Un petit depclean une fois que tu auras tout fini pourra peut être se révéler utile, vu qu'il y aura certainement des dépendances de xmms non masquées mais inutiles qui resteront. Mais on y reviendra quand la mise à jour sera finie.

Pour remplacer, il y a audacious qui est sympa.

----------

## cocoon

un dernier message d erreur 

Emerald seb # emerge -e world

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <net-print/foomatic-db-20050910 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

si je fais emerge --pretend world

je ne vois pad de B qui indique le blocage , mais de nombreux mots apparaissent en rouge dans la liste des paquets

----------

## kopp

Eh bien, copie ces messages d'erreur ! 

Et surtout, utilise l'option -e aussi. emerge -e --pretend world

----------

## cocoon

alors 

avec emerge -e --pretend world

on localise le probleme

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[blocks B     ] <net-print/foomatic-db-20050910 (is blocking net-print/foomatic-filters-3.0.2-r1)

quel genre d emerge -C dois je executer?

----------

## kopp

Désinstalle celui qui bloque emerge -C foomatic-db

Si tu en as besoin en dépendances, il sera certainement réinstallé après. C'est certainement soit qu'il faut une nouvelle version, soit que les deux paquets en conflits doivent être installés dans un certain ordre.

----------

## cocoon

c est la galere cette mise a jour

j ai donc fait 

emerge -e world

478 paquets a emerger , au 158 paquets erreur

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking xkeyboard-config-0.8.tar.bz2  :Wink:  ...                                                        [ ok ]

 * Directory /usr/lib/X11/xkb should be

 * manually deleted/renamed/relocated before installing!

!!! ERROR: x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  xkeyboard-config-0.8.ebuild, line 26:   Called die

!!! Manually remove /usr/lib/X11/xkb

je dois supprimer le repertoire , comment je dois proceder?

enfin est ce que les 158 paquets sont a emerger de nouveau , ou y a une methode pour continuer a emerger a partir du 158 paquets?

----------

## Poch

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> enfin est ce que les 158 paquets sont a emerger de nouveau , ou y a une methode pour continuer a emerger a partir du 158 paquets?

 

```
emerge --resume
```

 va reprendre l'emerge au paquet qui a foiré... Pas besoin donc de recompiler les 158 premiers, à condition bien sur de ne pas avoir lancé d'autre emerge entre temps...

EDIT : arf j'etais en train d'éditer mon message pour te dire de ne peut-être pas suprimer le repertoire, juste le renommer temporairement mais bon... j'ai été trop lent... Bah ca ne devrait pas poser probleme...

----------

## cocoon

genial

j ai fait rm -r et supprimer le repertoire

je continue , on verra le resultat

----------

## ryo-san

lut

C'est bon pour le rep , il me semble meme que c'etait inscrit dans le how-to xorg6.8 =>xorg7.

Cocoon , apres ton upgrade , va falloir payer les tournées jusqu'a l'année prochaine  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Faudrait lire un peu les docs de mises à jour ET de Portage  (man portage, man emerge etc...)

Parce que là les questions ça commence à devenir poussif.

----------

## cocoon

je comprends 

le probleme auquelle je suis confronte ici , il fait pas parti de la doc

* checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ati-driver-installer-8.27.10-x86.run  :Wink:  ...                                                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1562:   Called dyn_setup

  ebuild.sh, line 665:   Called pkg_setup

  ati-drivers-8.27.10-r1.ebuild, line 82:   Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

  linux-mod.eclass, line 432:   Called linux-info_pkg_setup

  linux-info.eclass, line 554:   Called die

----------

## Bapt

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Determining the location of the kernel source code
> 
>  * Found kernel source directory:
> ...

 

Le message est quand même relativement clair :

1 ) 

```
 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux
```

Il trouve ton que /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers les sources d'un kernel

2) 

```
 * Could not find a usable .config in the kernel source directory.

 * Please ensure that /usr/src/linux points to a configured set of Linux sources.

 * If you are using KBUILD_OUTPUT, please set the environment var so that

 * it points to the necessary object directory so that it might find .config.
```

il ne trouve pas de fichier .config dans ton /usr/src/linux donc tes sources ne correspondent pas à un noyau compilé ou alors tu l'as complètement nettoyer. 

Ce que tu dois faire c'est donc de faire pointé /usr/src/linux vers les sources du noyau que tu utilises.

----------

## kopp

Est ce que tu as vérifié ce qu'il te demande par rapport aux sources du noyau ?

----------

## Ey

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> le probleme auquelle je suis confronte ici , il fait pas parti de la doc

 

Oui c'est vrai il suffit de savoir lire pour y répondre....

Bon plus sérieusement, tu dois avoir emergé un nouveau noyau que tu n'as pas encore compilé, donc pour que le driver puisse s'installer tu vas dans /usr/src/linux et tu fais un petit make oldconfig avant de relancer emerge...

----------

## cocoon

j abandonne , c est trop le bordel cette mise a jour

 merci pour votre aide , j ai appris a debloquer les paquets , et la commande emerge --resume bien pratique

mais je vais reinstaller le systeme , ce sera plus simple. 

 merci a tous

----------

## Ey

T'es certain de vouloir réinstaller une gentoo ? Oui je sais c'est mal de dire ça, je suis sensé dire que c'est trop bien gentoo et tout et tout, mais si tu n'as pas le courage de faire une mise à jour, il est peut-être préférable de s'orienter vers une distribution plus abordable...

----------

## cocoon

oui , je vais reinstaller gentoo

 l erreur que j ai fait c est d attendre 6 six mois pour faire la mise a jour , entre temps il y a eu un upgrade de gcc , et la migration vers xorg modulaire , donc trop lourd a gerer avec mes connaissances actuelles.

 en reinstallant j aurai la derniere version de gcc , et d xorg. apres faudra faire une mise a jour tous les quinze jours.

 voila

 ps: avt de prendre la decision de la mise a jour mon systeme tournait tres bien , je suis tres content de cette distribution

----------

## Bapt

 *cocoon wrote:*   

> j abandonne , c est trop le bordel cette mise a jour
> 
>  merci pour votre aide , j ai appris a debloquer les paquets , et la commande emerge --resume bien pratique
> 
> mais je vais reinstaller le systeme , ce sera plus simple. 
> ...

 

Non n'abandonne pas, tu apprendras plus en continuant, sinon tu retomberas sur les même problèmes. 

Ton problème de kernel est relativement simple : tu as juste un lien symbolique à modifier. C'est plus un gymnastique de diagnostique à apprendre, une fois que tu l'as c'est très simple de résoudre 90% de tes problèmes : 

- dans l'ordre essayer de comprendre ce que te dis le message d'erreur : ici pas de .config dans /usr/src/linux, puis tu te renseignes si tu ne connais pas l'histoire du .config et tu vois que c'est la config de ton kernel. Problème en grande partie résolu, il ne te reste plus qu'à faire pointer ton /usr/src/linux vers /usr/src/linux-XXXXX ou XXX représente le kernel que tu as compilé et que tu utilises il disposera donc d'un .config. (ton lien symbolique est sûrement modifié à chaques mises à jours des sources du kernel à cause du Flag symlink.

- Si tu ne comprends pas : chercher dans les howto et dans les documentations mis à ta disposition par le Gentoo.

- Si tu ne trouve toujours rien : faire une recherche sur le forum entier si tu lis l'anglais sinon uniquement sur le Francophone.

- Enfin si tu ne trouve pas/comprends pas nous serons ravis de t'aider sur ce forum.

Mais sache que la réaction de kopp et des autres sont du au fait que la plupart des erreurs que tu nous présentes sont déjà présentés sur le forum et/ou documenté dans les howto docs officiels, il est donc assez énervant quand tu prends la peine de mettre à disposition des ressource documentaire ou que tu prends le temps de répondre aux gens qui ont eu des soucis de voir réapparaitre les même question un peu plus tard par manque de documentation/recherche. Par exemple, ton problème de Xorg a été débattu longuement lors du passage de gentoo à Xorg 7 en a suivit pas mal de howto, de doc, etc. puis la semaine dernière il est revenue sur le tapis : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-507545.html en page 2, pas difficile à trouver, et ainsi de suite. En revanche ton problème de driver ati est plus particulier et mérite bien un poste si tu ne comprends pas les logs qu'il te crache.

----------

## Temet

D'un autre coté, quand je suis revenu de l'étranger (6 mois), y avait GCC 4.1.1 qui allait être stabilisé, xorg était passé en modulaire, KDE avait changé de version (ce qui est pourtant TRES (TROP) rare en stable (merci la version 3.5.2)) ... bref, j'ai pas cherché à comprendre, j'ai réinstallé ... j'aurai dû tout recompiler de toute manière.

Pis j'en ai profité pour refaire mes partitions et dégager ce winxp qui pourrissait sur un bout de mon disque dur.  :Laughing: 

----------

